# A Young Nurgling WIP



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been a long time coming but I've finally made an account and ready to commit and see through my first Warhammer Army.
I've been following the hobby for numerous years now, collecting models a long the way, though I've never fully allocated time for the hobby.
I've never played and to date, I've only painted one miniature which can be seen here:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/299619

I really want to see these guys through as I have Armies on Parade as my target! I have a lot of miniatures on the way but thought I'd start small to introduce myself.
I'm trying to establish a colour scheme for my army, here are two models I've done. 











The darker coloured model is naturally the more "traditional" approach, I wanted to really focus on the disgusting and vile characteristic that the death guard hold. 

The lighter coloured model is based on the Lords of Decay, the rust is exaggerated just to show within the colour scheme.

I have some models in the post waiting to be converted, the posts to come should show my development with my first full troop with some HQ choices!

Well, there you have it; my first post! 
I really look forward to feedback as I have a lot to share and to ask about the hobby!

My first post goes out to the great and gruesome Svartmetall, his commitment and unbeatable talent has undoubtedly inspired my army and I owe him thanks!

- Awfun​


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Two in One Champion!*

I got a little more done that I thought tonight so I here is a little teaser of one of my Champion characters










The models I used were The Emperor's Champion and Chaos Champion of Nurgle.
I was quite lucky with cutting the Champion's original head off, got the angle right and swissssssssh; straight off!
I used the head from the Champion of Nurgle from the Fantasy series, a lovely dirty face! The model is solely pinned at the moment (base and head). 










You might be able to see in the first picture that I have removed the necklace off the original model and removed the seal from the shoulder pad, I didn't want him to have any signs of what he once was.
I cut away the mid area of the body and raised the model slightly to allow room for the belly to come. I'm not sure if it's noticeable but I have put the model on a slight tilt favouring the direction he is going. As far as personality goes, I get the impression he'd be happy slugging through enemies with a demonic grin without a care in the world. I hope this "cocky" posture shows that.​


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice work dude and welcome to heresy.:victory:

This is going to be a interesting project to watch, you already have very good painting and modeling skills and to watch them evolve further will time well spent.

Have you done anything building or painting wise before?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words! 

I'm currently at University studying Graphics and Illustration, so I have "arty" background you can say. I have worked briefly with different kinds of clays in the past though when it comes to painting; I have little experience other than what you've seen. I guess it's applying what I know all ready  thanks again.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Firstly, welcome to the boards. 

Those plague marines look good, the old models don't look as bad as I remember. Are you aware of our army painting challenge that started up again this month? It might be ideal for to help you stay inspired. Check it out here.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I'll be using that as well thanks!

I won't be using the old models within my army, I just have them for trial paint schemes. Do you have a preferred paint scheme? I have one or two more coming up. I have a lot of conversion work before painting, though I will have some models to paint soon!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Firstly,welcome to the Boards!

Secondly, As a Fan of anything Nurgle, I am very excited about this project and will watch it's progress.:mrgreen:

I love the way you added the Rust on the Lord of Decay and I am very interested to see how that champion turns out.{Good choice with the Head by the way}


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice idea for conversion! As Chaos player with army made fully from khornate and nurgle troops, I really like your idea. I have toying with similar idea to Nurgle sorceror, but using Thousand Son Sorceror as phase... Have to try to remember to check later how you continue to work this one.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Gut and Gore*

Thanks for your feedback guys, it does spare you on! 
Had time to add the base of the GS for the gut and neck, I doubt I'll add any more to the neck but naturally intestines will follow for the stomach! I put greater focus on this positioning now he's glued, I'll get better photos to demonstrate this but his eye line is piercing down as if he's looking at a fallen enemy about to give a slug to the head 










I'll be off to bed now but I'd love to hear what you think again for the colour scheme, I'm not sure how to approach it just yet. My plans for the future consist of fully converting a set of MK III IRON ARMOUR to Death Guard (I've been reading up on my fluff) :grin: so naturally these guys will be DIRTY as they will be the most loyal considering the date of the armour but that will be covered later down the line. Speak soon and thanks again!​


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Bitz and Bobz!*

Hey guys! The model is set and ready for the detail! No doubt I'll have more to show later today. Though for now, I thought I'd upload some bitz I've been collecting.










I have a FW Nurgle Sorcerer to be showing shortly hence the FW "banner" you can see. I've also managed to get hold of some nice old Nurgle Fantasy models, they have so much character I will have to turn them into marines! Beastmen for the win!

I'd love to hear your ideas for these bitz, the sword and shield. I thought could go well with this champion but when I placed them together I thought it was too busy, let me know what you think.​


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to the boards! 

Looking good man! I really like the way that the Champion fellow is progressing. I will be following along.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Stomach or Guts?*

As I'm waiting for some funds to come through before I can buy my TubeTool Set, I've decided to use some old guitar strings like the wise Svartmetall.
I've also used a vent off a standard Space Marine backpack, sorry for the low quality pictures, for the WIP shots I'll only be using my camera phone 










The question now is, do I fill the stomach up with spewing guts? Or a bulging puss ridden stomach?​


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*A True Follower ...*

I am sorry for asking for your feedback then going ahead with things haha I have an itchy GS finger tonight, I decided to play it safe for this model and gave him a bloated stomach. I like to think actually that due to his rank and commitment to Nurgle he is somewhat well held despite what dwells within. I also added some cuts of excess resin into his stomach to look like swallowed armour. 










Sorry for the orange tinge which the model has, FW powders are messy! Another question though, which I WILL wait for  - on the right hand side of his breast plate, I was going to have a guitar string hanging out drooping down as if it's been torn out, or is that too busy?​


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the models, a little advice is to get some blobs of GS, halve them and plop them on the model, just randomly, it'll look cool!

Welcome to the Boards, Have your first rep
+ rep (This means someone has donated reputation to you)


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers mate  starting to build a bit of rep here, feel I can make it on the street now.
I'm grateful to all and any feedback but would you mind giving some feedback regarding the questions I've posted? 
Great idea on the GS too!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This guy looks like he's shaping up nicely. The details on the model and your greenstuff work are a little hard to read because the new pictures are small.

I think the vent works pretty well. The new guitar wire might work if you keep it short and close to the body. If its just waving around it will probably take over that part of the model.

I'd also recommend bending your guitar string more gently. When you get those kinks in the coil wrapping wire, it reduces the effect of the wire as conduit tubing.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your comments Kreuger!
I shall try a very small and discrete piece of string, like you said; it could get too busy.
I know exactly where you're coming from with the bend, this string is OLD and I was a tad rough with it but I guess I can fall back on that he's old and rusted but a good point all the same!
I'll get a higher quality photo up shortly once I've added to the model, thanks again!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Close ups!*















I haven't added anything from the previous pictures but you can see more here.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

He is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

You can make a good Banner-Bearer with the bitz you have,from what I see,also, I like that idea of turning Beastmen into Nurgle-Marines,

That will certinly add character to your army on the Table-top.{Plus Beastmen are awsome.}

Now,Onto your newer set of Pics, Don't have much to add from what other people have already said, But I like how that Pus-sack is going,Nice touch with the strings as well.

P.S. When I saw the words MK lll Iron Armor, I had a Nurgasom. I can't wait to see how that turns out.

Good luck-
Thebluemage.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I find the trick to bending guitar string smoothly is to use my needle nose pliers and make a gentle bend, then move a little further down and make another gentle bend, and so on. 

You can also use some greens stuff to add goo to cover the separations in the wire wrapping. Perhaps a small blob of something hanging from the cabling like . . . "plague-moss"

My other recommendation is to take another go at the mold line on his left wrist, arm, and shoulder. With clear pictures its quite obvious.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

What *Kreuger* said - the trick to bending guitar strings smoothly is to use two pairs of pliers and gently & carefully curve it into the desired shape. Once you have your TubeTool, though, you'll never look back 

I definitely like the way this guy is shaping up:








...though I think he could use something in his left hand; maybe a plague knife or cleaver held in a hilt-first reverse grip (i.e. with the blade pointing back)? The leaning-forwards pose works well, for sure; you might need to cut the hand off and rotate it a little about the wrist to get the right angle on a knife whilst keeping it visible, but don't change the pose. He rocks as he is. I find some of the Ork/Orc cleavers and choppas make great CCWs for the Death Guard.

As for spewing guts vs. bulging stomach, bear in mind that you'll be making lots of the buggers so don't feel you have to blow your conceptual wad on each model - it's OK to have some more restrained models in there. If every single Plague Marine has spilling-out guts, said guts start to lose their impact somewhat; keep a sketchbook on you (I can't recommend this highly enough), do some sketching and try to have as much variety as you can across the army as a whole. I'd apply this to the models' height, as well; have a good variation of model size across the whole army, so it doesn't look like the same base model over and over with minor variations. 

And Iron Armour? Hell yeah! Diseased minds think alike :biggrin: I have 10 sets of that shit sat in the echoing vaults of Schlöss Svartmetall waiting to be turned into Plague Marines, it's perfect for the mighty Fourteenth Legion both pre- and post-Heresy. 

Looking forward to seeing how your putrid posse develops...


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*You guys rock!*

I was amazed to see the thread turned to a third page! Thanks a lot guys, everything you've said has been locked into my plague ridden mind!

I shall work on the strings to take advantage of my mistake like you guys said. it's nice you've brought it up as I was wondering if I could chop his hand off for something else. I was looking across eBay for a hand which was holding a severed head but I like the blade idea. I have a lot of the metal Plague Marines which I'll be using mostly to aid conversions than to actually use the models them selves. If I use one of their blades, the hands from the gun and the blade will then match up! I'll start cutting away now 

I appreciate everything regarding the mould lines but I haven't done any work on them yet as a lot of the model is still to be done, as you can see the shoulder pad has changed a lot:










I thought I'd put those two guys in to show the hight difference, good call from Scartmetall there! I took away a chunk from the shoulder pad to add a heavily eroded look, I've left a gap in the middle as I wanted to have maybe some tentacles popping out? Or some neutral gut/fleshy stuff? What you guys think?

Also, fresh from eBay:










some unfortunate souls for me to play with! ​


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

On the height thing, remember that the current Plague Marine models are quite short by comparison with most of the more recent plastic Marine models; it helps to have a standard plastic Marine around as a reference point (I have a bunch of figures on the windowsill next to my modelling table for this very reason). It can work well if you to give each squad a certain look, like having one squad short but wide, another tall and cadaverous or whatever; for eample I'm working on visual ideas for a unit of Chaos Marines with the Mark Of Nurgle as opposed to full-on Plague Marines, and one thing I'm set on is that they're all going to be very tall but also very thin (and also have a completely different colour scheme to the regular Plague Marines to make them stand out even more).


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Good advice once again, I totally relate to your desire to make each squad unique. To date I've never really played a "game" of Warhammer; I've always been more of a "maker" than a player. My first love for the hobby were to Kroot and still is! I have a HUGE stock pile of those guys, that army requires so much conversion to back up their fluff. 

The Death Guard are equally awesome and will be my army to learn about modelling and painting, due to their variety I'm sure I'll love every moment . Due to the Marine's bodies varying in appearance down to their commitment and loyalty to Nurgle, I will really want to have squads vary with that in mind.

Something I've just noticed as well, like you've said; the model's sizes do differ:










Even though I'm in love with the original arm, after looking at it more closely it does seem to be too big in relation to the gun arm. I guess I have two options here: 

1. Remove the original arm up to the shoulder pad and place the blade arm in.

2. Remove the whole arm (including shoulder pad) as the shoulder pads are the same size and then replace.

What you guys think?​


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I wouldn't actually worry about something like that myself; remember these guys will have been around for thousands of years, and their armour could easily be a mixture of various Marks they've collated together to replace wrecked pieces of their own original armour as time goes on. The difference is so small it almost certainly won't bug you once he's got a backpack and is painted up; once there's a weapon in that hand, too, that will tend to draw the eye more than that one segment of armour on the elbow.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Eeee  you do know how to put someone's mind at rest. Last question before I begin to cut away, should I cut the hand off for a simple swap? Or, cut the blade parts and glue to the original hand?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

My suggestion would be to cut the hand off at the wrist. That way you can pin the whole hand on and the join will be much stronger.

And kudos to you for being so open to criticism, some folks ask for it but don't really want it or to act on it, they just want praise, not actual criticism.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

A good call, I was hoping we would come to that conclusion. Will be back shortly with it pinned in


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Awfun said:


> ...should I cut the hand off for a simple swap? Or, cut the blade parts and glue to the original hand?


That's entirely up to you, depending on which weapon you end up using. Given that the hand is already integral to the arm, for reasons of structural integrity (i.e. it's less likely to break when dropped) I would normally pin a blade to the existing hand unless it was something that needed to use another hand for whatever reason; then I'd pin the new hand to the wrist. Pinning plastics may seem excessive, but it only takes a few seconds really since it's so easy to drill the holes and I think it's worth it on protruding small bits like hands and such, which are so easy to snap off accidentally (I'm annoyingly good at dropping things like a total retard, so pinning stuff has become a habit :biggrin.

Case in point - the custom powerfist I made for this guy:








The fingers and thumb were actually pinned on before the GS was applied, as outlined in *this tutorial*.

hth


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I remember that bad boy! Amazing mouth work! You'll have to show us how you did it!

I've managed to pin the original hand to the model, I believe its worked quite well. It's not fully glued and I'll need a little bit of GS to clean it up 










*EDIT:* Replaced the blade hand to the position the original hand was at.

What you think? Also, what else do you think I could do to the shoulder pad?​


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Nearly done!*

So guys, I'm not too far off now and I can start to paint this bugger!
I've placed three tentacles into the shoulder pad by drilling three separate holes, I then intertwined them and let them allowed them to set once I was happy.
I re-sculpted the thumb as well as the wrist, I didn't do such a clean cut after all  and lastly, I have filled in under the right arm pit! What do you guys think? Do I need to muck him up some more? Possibly part his feet too?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

He's looking good overall, but I'm not sold on the GS stuff on the shoulderpad; to me, they look more like guts than a horn or a tentacle, and it doesn't make sense to have guts coming out of a shoulder. Usually on a shoulder I would have a horn or a bone spike emerging; if you want a tentacle coming out of the shoulder, fine, but it needs to look like a tentacle for it to work. 

Maybe something like this?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm drats, I get where you're coming from but I'd thought it could work. Erm, how do I make it more like a tentacle sorry?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Awfun said:


> Hmm drats, I get where you're coming from but I'd thought it could work. Erm, how do I make it more like a tentacle sorry?


Hmm. I'd say go with a horn for now, since it's a lot simpler; I'll try to work up a "how to sculpt a tentacle" tutorial at some point.

Never be afraid to look at stuff you've done and be honest enough to say "that could be better", pluck up the courage to take it all off and start again. I've lost count of the number of times I've done that myself on models; I'm my own worst critic and am frequently dissatisfied with the things I do.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

A tentacle would be a hard sell on the shoulder. It would need to be reaching out away from the body, and I think they would be useful.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cool, well I've pulled them out now  I have countless bitz which I can use for a horn so I'll get looking!

... I could add the "spike" off the original Chaos Fantasy model? Though that's more placed on than grown within.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey again, really quick post. I snipped off this piece from a possessed arm I believe, quite fitting . I know it's a tad long but I just wanted to hear it from you guys, should I snip it down to the base of the largest spike? Or leave it how it is?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'd snip it down for a better fit proportionally; use just the end talon section and it should look a lot better for the figure's overall balance. And, looking at it again as I wait for my king prawn and spinach Madras to be ready , the plague knife needs a bit of careful straightening - they tend to bend quite easily, I've had to do it on a lot of mine.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I've snipped it down and it fits nicely in, I'll get some pics up!
I know what you mean with the knife, kind of left it a bit late to sort it out. I'll try and bend it without yanking it out 

- One more thing, do you think I need to add much more detail? Should I change the feet and add detail to the leg? Or will that make things too busy? I think I'm ready to start getting the paint on this guy!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Done?*

Hey guys, I've changed the shoulder pad. I think I might be done? I don't want to do too much to this guy. What do you think?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Much better; he's now a lot more in proportion, overall.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent  do you think I should get this guy all under coated then?


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like the base and the shoulder horn is good, and I don't see anything else missing or wrong with it,so I guess you can start the Base-coating.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

While you could muck about adding more fiddly detail, I'd say take the plunge and get to painting on him.

Wait!* Mold line warning! * 

Clean those suckers off, _Then _get to priming and painting!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup, going to scout over the model to get those lines away. The miniature is pinned to the base they will be painted separately, I guess the question now is what colour scheme? Also, how should I approach painting the base? Thanks again guys!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the sickly green you have for the moment, and the level of detail on it is already amazing. Maybe try a yellow with a slight green tint, or a brownish-black for the diseased or rotting colors. Looking forward to seeing more of this. +rep


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks VixusKragov! I have two paint schemes on the first page of my thread, do you like any of them? I might do some more paint schemes actually.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys!
Just dropping a message to let you know I'm still here working away, well. At the moment I'm finishing up my year at UNI, so throughout Easter I'll be busy working away on my degree; once I'm done I'm here all the time! 
Though I do have a question regarding the army, would I be able to use FW Chaos Renegade within the army or would that not work?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Awfun said:


> Though I do have a question regarding the army, would I be able to use FW Chaos Renegade within the army or would that not work?


It would depend on whether your opponent or opponents was OK with FW units being mixed with standard-codex ones; ask and see what they say *before* you splash out on FW models...

And good luck with the degree


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Your green stuff skills are sweet! Well done Sir! As for the Renegade's, I dont see why not? I think they look awesome and would suite a chaose army very well, especially with their skull helms and crazy psykers.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers guys! Well, I really like the models due to their gas masks. To this date I've never played or made a full army you see :grin: so I'm more driven on the look that the practicality, that being said I really want to learn and play so I do want a legal army. I'm working on a HQ and two troops at the moment, I would love some help on them!

The models I have to date:

FW NURGLE DAEMON PRINCE AND HERALD - HQ

FW NURGLE CHAOS MARINE SORCERER - HQ (Necrosius)

GW Space Marine Tactical Squad (to be fully converted) - Troop

Nurgle Chaos Champion (the guy in this WIP) - Troop


I have a Chaos Space Marine codex, so I'm able to reference anything I need. I would love some advice in making a playable army.
What do you guys think!?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

My previous post still stands, I would love some help!
I'm still working away on my course, second year assessments round the corner! I'm only reading and researching in my free time, though I'll be knee deep in paint and sprues soon!
I'd like to ask about the paint scheme, I'm currently on the last few chapters of "The Flight of the Eisenstein" no spoilers please!  I'd really love to have a large mixture of schemes from all that have branched out from the Death Guard, I've compiled my known chapters which follow Nurgle and those which once were part of the Death Guard.










I really want these schemes to be evident in my army, will I be able to mix and still have a legitimate force?​


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the apostles of contagion scheme, a dirty bronze would look awesome! maybe mixing that with the white from lords of decay would be awesome too.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your input cirs85 and a good call!
I want to do at least one squad to the scheme of apostles of contagion so my model of Necrosius can lead them, going to use non metallic metals to practice my painting but still make them look dirty 
Though I'd love to have some Purge, something about them


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

I would love to see you go the death guard way. When I think nurgle that is coloration I imagine. But what ever you do I'm sure it will look sweet, I'm really looking forward to seeing this guy painted, nurgle marines is my next army if I ever finish my nids


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers Garion, I do love that paint scheme and no doubt it will appear in the army. As far as the metals are concerned I want the squads to differ greatly in ware to resemble their length of commitment to Nurgle.
I've been over fluffing about the power armor to sort the dating out, I'll be investing into some FW MK III in the future and I want those guys DIRTY. I'll be working on MK VII first, these guys will be relatively "clean" due to their recent commitment to the Great Unclean One, I'd love to hear suggestions to the extent of corrosion within this squad. Lastly, I still need help making an army! Should I make these guys just Chaos Space Marines carrying the mark of Nurgle or fully fledged Plague Marines, Plague Marines will naturally appear in the army either way. Thanks in advance guys! I promise come mid May you'll be seeing a LOT of models! :drinks:


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

I know you are just starting out, but incase you weren't aware nurgle have their own uber weapon, like the Titans of Eldar or the Heirophant of Tyranids - The Plague Tower.









So if you ever feel adventurous you could give it a crack, I love it when people make these things


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I am indeed aware of this bad boy  and no doubt in the future I'd love to give this one a go! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Blowing the dust and swiping the webs.*

*WELL...* It's been too long but I have finally wrapped up all the lose ends of my second year of study and I am awaiting to return home for the Summer tomorrow!

I have begun painting my Nurgle Champion, as it stands my army will be a mix of the two schemes: Lords of Decay and Apostles of Contagion. This guy will be painted as LoD, I'm currently at the library so I can't write up the paints I used as my brain struggles to remember all the names :laugh: but I'll show you some progress shots! What I would love help with is deciding what colour to do the rest of the model, I really want this guy to be quite the war veteran with numerous trophies of war gear. I've currently painted his arm and torso under the same scheme but I want his legs and alternate arm to be another, like this guy:









Thanks again guys! I hope to be here a lot over the summer! All comments welcome!​


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Testing something for Awfun

By the way, the Nurgle Champion looks great so far. I can see that now so if that's one of the posts you PMed me about it should be working now.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

You're a star! It's working now! Thanks again!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*My body be a trophy!*

Hey again guys! I'm on target to finish this guy with base over this weekend! I hope k:

I've painted the legs and I have began work on his tabard/robes. It seems I have taken more inspiration then intended from the artwork above of a CSM. I decided to paint his legs under the scheme of a 4th Squad Blood Angel Space Marine. 

The idea being that this puss riddled vermin once fought off a marine of this nature and struck him of his armor as a vulgar trophy against his invested cabinet of disease. 
_Watch out Black Library..._ :grin:

The red armor as it stands is very simple: 

Mechrite Red > Red Gore > healthy wash of Devlan Mud.

For the cloth:

Khemri Brown > 1:1 KB & Chaos Black washed into the recesses 

I'll return to the cloth for highlighting and weathering tomorrow! The armor will receive battle damage and weathering soon enough too! Hope you like! All comments are welcome! Sorry my presence has been a bit slim but I'm working on being here every other day if possible, every day! :biggrin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

that's stunning, are the shoulder pads going to be stolen from the BA too or would that be too much??


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not too sure actually, I'm open for suggestions  I try and educate myself on as much fluff as I can get my hands on, with that in mind I understand SM will always try and save even their fallen comrades. So I'm not sure if I could get away with a great variation of armor... I don't know  what do you guys think? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys! I decided to go ahead with a stolen arm of a Crimson Fist Marine! The base is primed and the backpack will be shortly, I hope to have this guy complete by tomorrow evening with better quality photos. What you guys think?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i love it, isn't the right shoulder pad a chaos one so could it be a Crimson Fists arm? maybe the other arm could be crimson fists?

also is there too much orange on the back right leg or is that the light reflecting off the pic?

PS I really do think that it looks amazing!!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

A good call with the shoulder pad, I was thinking if I could get away with that 
Should I change the colour of the shoulder pad trimming, as that would suggest it has just been modified?
I do believe it's the light adding more orange than it actually has, though I will look at it closer to double check.
Thank you very much for your comments Hellados, I can't help but think Icecream with that name


----------



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

i really like the rusting / tarnish effects in the original post, awesome stuff.

i've seen pictures of these figures on a nail/wire and a cork.
how do you do that? is there a good tutorial link you can share with me?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers mate, I'll be getting the weathering powders out once I've got all the painting sorted 

I'll have a little hunt for you to find a tutorial but for what I can tell you. If you use the GW drill it has the same diameter as a standard paper clip. Trim the paper clip to leave you with a straight piece; then drill a small hole into the model you're working with (ensure its on the foot to hide any unwanted hole.) Apply a small drop of super glue to paper clip and sit the model on top, you'll be able to tug this out once you're done. Then pierce the cork quite deep. Doing this will allow you to hold the model, ensuring no dirty fingers get to the model. You can use any old wine bottle cork for this, or even buy them in bulk cheaply off eBay like I did. I hope this is of some help


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah the chaos working its way into the imperial armour, that would be cool!

you could also just ignore it and leave it as is, i was just being pedantic 

i blue tac my models to empty paint pots (much easier  )


----------



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

Awfun said:


> Cheers mate, I'll be getting the weathering powders out once I've got all the painting sorted
> 
> I'll have a little hunt for you to find a tutorial but for what I can tell you. If you use the GW drill it has the same diameter as a standard paper clip. Trim the paper clip to leave you with a straight piece; then drill a small hole into the model you're working with (ensure its on the foot to hide any unwanted hole.) Apply a small drop of super glue to paper clip and sit the model on top, you'll be able to tug this out once you're done. Then pierce the cork quite deep. Doing this will allow you to hold the model, ensuring no dirty fingers get to the model. You can use any old wine bottle cork for this, or even buy them in bulk cheaply off eBay like I did. I hope this is of some help



thanks! i'll definitely have to pick up a hand drill, or GW's own drill soon.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Blue Tacin' be good too!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*A leader is made...*

So, my Nurgle Champion is complete! 

Collectively his armor consists of his original Death Guard armor with the editions of: 4th Squad Blood Angel Space Marine's legs and Crimson Fists' arm with Chaos trimming. The Champion alone will have these editions due to his commitment to Nurgle and his experience on the field. His squad will consist of original Death Guards based roughly on the paint scheme within my first post under the their new title Lords of Decay.

I hope to start work on the CSM legs today/tomorrow as they will all be converted in some way or another. I'm hoping to buy some clay shapers soon to help me with my sculpting.

Here he is, all comments are welcome as I would love to hear what you guys think. Cheers!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

*Followers be following...*

This champion needs someone behind him to get into battle!

Including the champion this squad will follow the traditional nurgle format of seven men so I've began sorting the legs out for these guys. Removing the mould lines I decided to add numerous chips, dents and holes as I find creating genuine damage is a lot easier than painting "fake" damage.

Let me know what you think! I can only hope these guys will pop up a lot quicker on here, this is my first ever army and the champion is only my second fully painted model so speed is somewhat of a challenge but I be learning 




























A little edit for the image bellow, I'll be using a mixture of Warriors of Chaos heads and 'Marine heads, I just snipped off the banner to see how this guy looks with it. Do you think this guy should have the pleasure? The torso needs to be converted naturally with a lovely little belly


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorted another pair of legs, need to let him fully set before poking GS about his knee. I think realistically I'l may just do a few pairs of altered legs, just to break up the pattern, or should I do them all?

I think when it comes to Nurgle models, we're faced with the same options posed to people looking at zombies; slow and bulky or fast and demonic. I don't want these guys to be all "_Eurrr....._" so I aim to make them quite active. Anyway here is another pose and a photo of my guys together, what do you lot think?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely liking the way these guys are starting to shape up...it's always good to see an army where care is taken over so many little details, because then the whole looks so much better.

_"...slow and bulky or fast and demonic"_
Um...any reason they can't be bulky _and_ fast? In 'False Gods' it's made plain that a Nurgle-possessed man (the one who wounds Horus with the anathame, in fact) can be both bloated and fast, so why not have both?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha you couldn't be more right Svart'. I think I was getting stuck with words in how to explain my zombie theory hehe. 

These guys will naturally be as bulbous as Father Nurgle wishes, thanks for you comments! How are your guys going? 

Do you like the use of the helmets? I intend to crack them up and use the tube tool to get a similar feel to the FW models.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I've fiddled with a few positions for these two guys but I think I'm quite happy now.

With the exception of the banner bearer, I will be trimming the horns off the helmet and cleaning them up. The lower part of the helmets will be heavily cracked with piping run up with the bodies being bloated and dripping with guts. 

Today I received my clay shapers in the post! I couldn't recommend these guys enough! I used them to clean up the knee on my marine, I was able to smooth the GS out and press it into place with such ease! I'll be using these every day!



















Right, I'm in need of help with rulings and weapon usage!

-: I have my Champion, so I'm creating six more to go with him. What set up would you recommend? I've never created an army before so I'm not sure with plasmas and meltas etc.

-: Can plague marines' wield chain saws over plague knives? As I don't have many knives.

Thanks guys!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Playing around with my clay shapers and tube tool today/last night! I have to say I feel sorry for my Champion now, he looks quite plain compared to this guy 



















I got a bit carried away with the model and I failed to take any pictures of development . I used the acrylic tile to create a thin sausage, I then pinched either end to look a little "gutty". I carefully bundled up the guts and gently pressed them into the stomach, once set I began work on the surface of the stomach. 

Using a flat thin circular piece of GS I pierced three holes into it and placed it across the guts. Using the clay shaper I tugged open the holes a little more to make sure underneath was visible.

Through out the rear and side of the model, I placed several small "blobs" of GS and just tweaked them to look a little gutty 
Using a tube which had set from the night before I pressed it into the leg and created some flesh either end of the tube. Using a fresh tube I placed it under the head and pressed down and glued in place. 

I'm quite happy with this guy! First major work with the tools I've got to date. Leaving him to set before I squash the tubes again with my ruddy thumb  

What ya' think?


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

These two are shaping up nicely! 

I thought I'd show some early shots of how I approach the stomach, just like creating an armature; I've created some innards.

The banner bearer has a bundle of guts with severl bloated lumps within, once I have worked with placing the skin on top, what lies underneath will help shape the whole belly.



















... With a little group shot of the two guys 










All comments welcome! I know I'm quite the beginner on the forum but I'd love to hear back from people if you could spare a second or two. I'll try and make my voice heard across your threads too!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I have another body done but I think I'll try and create a few and show them off at a later date in a more chunkie post. One thing I do need help with now is deciding if I should change my Champion's arm.

One problem I face with the hobby is that I'm learning the rules as I make the models, so I'm not always sure what is needed. It seems the Champion _should_ have a power fist but my guy only has a plague knife. I can very easily cut away the hand and replace it with the power fist; you guys think I should?










Now I have my clay shapers too I know I could add some more detail to my Champion as his tummy looks quite normal compared to the others, you think I should add some tubing and guts?

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that the powerfist would look good mate. It would balance out the chunkier bolter you have on the other side. Some nice looking GS work you have going on, well done.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your comment  been waiting to hear from someone.

I quickly came to the same conclusion as you once this was posted, I've cut everything up and I've undercoated the power fist, just waiting for it to dry.

Is he ok having a normal bolter? Or should he have a pistol?


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

Awh man these are shaping up nicely, looks like the tools are working for you well. Im thinking of picking some up off eBay with 36 inchs of greenstuff to start converting. Also Powerfist? Good choice, make it all rusty and grimy looking and it will be one of the best models ive seen for nurgle.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers guys! I've painted up the power fist but I need to pop into town and get some surgical spirit for the weathering powder. I should have some final pictures up this evening


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Finished the power fist, well, pretty much.

I had to fill a little gap and add a new cable from the arm into the torso, leaving it to fully set before I paint the final touches as the tube is very delicate the way in which it is set. What do you guys think? Tried to make the 'fist dirty and rusty!


----------

